# Glue for Pressure Treated Lumber



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm guessing there are no special requirements for gluing pressure treated lumber. Does anyone have any experience doing this? I was going to use Titebond III if there wasn't. Thanks.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You didn't say what dimensions you are gluing.

Wet or dry?

Interior or exterior application?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm using recycled patio door glass and reframing it in 2x4 PT lumber that's been baking in the sun a couple of months. Either use half lap joints or mortise and tenon construction.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I would use a quality construction adhesive. (Solvent based)

Something like PL-, OSI etc.

It will be labeled as.... can be used on frozen or wet lumber.


----------

